# Hurricane Electric; what's their angle?



## BlueCoder (May 6, 2013)

I switched my personal home domain register from GoDaddy to Domain.com (I use it mostly for email) only to find out they didn't support AAAA records or DNSSEC. But then I find out he.net gives away free domain serving. They have IPv6 and are working on DNSSEC. They use PowerDNS software. I already use them for tunneling. I never heard of them until a few years back but they certainly have name recognition with me now.

Do they have a government contract to to promote IPv6?

Why the free tunneling and DNS? What's their angle? How can they afford it?


----------



## throAU (May 6, 2013)

I suspect their angle is that once you get a tunnel and get comfortale with the tech, you'll want a real IPv6 connection to the net (or tunnel with an SLA rather than a free "best effort"), which they also provide.


----------



## gordon@ (May 6, 2013)

I suspect they want to be the center of the IPv6 universe, not unlike how people like Level3 are the center of the IPv4 universe.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 6, 2013)

Note that Hurricane Electric has been a Tier-1 transit bandwidth and IP connectivity provider for decades. They'll be selling big pipes of IPv6 trunks when it catches on. It's just market priming.


----------

